# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  الگوریتم نویسی

## samish

با سلام
یه الگوریتم تبرید شبیه سازی شده در محیط C#‎ طراحی کردم سوالی که برام پیش اومده اینه که  تنظیم پارامتر "دمای اولیه" رو دقیقا توی این الگوریتم چجور باید انجام داد. یه سری مطلب از اینترنت خوندم که خیلی بهم کمک نکرد. ممنون اگه کسی بلده جوابم بده.

----------


## samish

سلام
منظورم این هست که یه طرح خام و ابتدایی از الگوریتم تبرید شبیه سازی شده برای مساله ای ایجاد کردم. این الگوریتم دارای یک سری پارامتر هست ( دمای اولیه، دمای نهایی، تعداد جستجو و گام کاهش دما) که نیازمند هست در هر مساله ای مقدار دهی بشن و با سعی و خطا بدست میان. مهم ترین پارامتر تعیین دمای اولیه هست. برای تعیین این دما باید به مقیاس تابع هدف هم توجه بشه تا اونجا که من می دونم. سوالم اینه که تعیین این دمای اولیه رو دقیقا باید چجور انجام داد . بخشی از یک کتاب رو خوندم  اما کمک چندانی نکرد فقط همین چیزایی که گفتم رو متوجه شدم ازش.
ممنون

----------

